# Pen Prices



## BubbaBob (Jan 17, 2004)

What does your "average" pen sell for at retail?


----------



## PM Woodworks (May 8, 2004)

I have made some really nice pens. And whle that's good, I plan to make some really "artistic" pens. Of course, the price will go up.


----------



## Tom Stephens (May 10, 2004)

Most of my gold plated pens sell in the $30 range. I
only include a felt pen holder for that price. The
wood can also make a difference. The more exotic platings
can send the price quite high. I live in a very rural
area and most of the people just do not have a lot of money.
Tom


----------



## daledut (May 10, 2004)

My bottom price is $25.00 for a straight slimline with free wood. They go up from there. I apply this formula, 3x my cost of supplys, plus my time @ $30 per hour.

To simplify my process I timed myself on the styles that I make most.
Standard SL = 1/2 hour (start to finish)
Modifed SL (my CB) = 3/4 hour
Euro style = 1 hour
Cigar = 3/4 hour
SL Pro = 3/4 hour
Modified SL Pro = 1 hour.


----------

